# katiuska



## fandemafalda

Hola,
Cuando llueve mucho ¿qué se ponen  ustedes en sus países: zapatos/botas de agua/lluvia? Lo de katiuskas  en España ¿se  usa realmente? (me refiero a la palabra, no a las botas que me imagino que sí).
Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Pffff... pensé que este hilo iba sobre el sitio de Stalingrado.

"Botas", por acá.
_


----------



## Pinairun

Sí, se llaman katiuskas las botas de caña alta.
Creo que ahora están de moda, además.


----------



## swift

Hola Fan de Mafalda. Te damos la bienvenida al foro.

En *Costa Rica*, *Katiuska* es el diminutivo de *Katia* (y de sus variantes gráficas). Para proteger los pies de la lluvia, se usan *botas*. Hasta hace poco, las botas llamadas "de hule" eran calzado de agricultores y campesinos solamente, y quien salía a la calle con tales zapatos era objeto de mofa. Actualmente, las hay decoradas y están de moda entre las muchachas.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Colchonero

Katiuskas era el nombre común que se daba a esas botas cuando yo era niño. Aquí he encontrado un posible origen etimológico.


----------



## ilhermeneuta

Nunca había escuchado el término katiuska, vaya que se aprende algo cada día. 

Acá en el norte de México cuando llueve (¡si es que llueve!) nos ponemos *botas*.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

ilhermeneuta said:


> Nunca había escuchado el término katiuska, vaya que se aprende algo cada día.
> 
> Acá en el norte de México cuando llueve (¡si es que llueve!) nos ponemos *botas*.



Igual... qué rara palabra para botas *de hule*, en México. Las hay de cuero, que es otra cosa. Sí, de moda por acá también, con dibujitos llenos de colores... muy _in_, muy en la onda _United Colors of... _ya saben.


----------



## Pinairun

_Katiuska_, como bota impermeable y de caña alta, aparece en el DRAE por primera vez en 1984. Pero, créanme, muchos años antes ya se llamaban así por aquí. 
Repitieron en 1989, pero no aparece en la edición de 1992.

Lo retoman en la de 2001, y supongo que lo mantendrán en la 23ª edición. 

Las primeras katiuskas eran negras y brillantes,  de goma y de una sola pieza. Ahora las hay de muchas formas y colores, pero se siguen llamando katiuskas.
Creo que se dio en llamarlas así por su semejanza con las que usan algunas bailarinas de folkore ruso.


----------



## ErOtto

Colchonero said:


> Katiuskas ...  Aquí he encontrado un posible origen etimológico.



Probable, igual que el origen de esa chaquetilla llamada rebeca.


----------



## Vampiro

Pinairun said:


> Creo que se dio en llamarlas así por su semejanza con las que usan algunas bailarinas de folkore ruso.


Sí, porque dudo que sea por su semejanza con estas.
Curiosa palabra, jamás la hubiese asociado con botas para la lluvia.
_


----------



## ninux

Vampiro said:


> Sí, porque dudo que sea por su semejanza con estas.
> Curiosa palabra, jamás la hubiese asociado con botas para la lluvia.
> _



De hecho yo también me acordaba que se le llaman así a los cohetes...
Como dice swift ahora las botas para lluvia son de moda, es una moda mundial; aquí en Italia las niñas se las ponen incluso cuando no llueve. 
Pero gracias a ustedes ahora sé que si me hablan de Katiuska cuando llueve, puedo pensar en la lluvia más que en la guerra.


----------



## Pinairun

Vampiro said:


> Sí, porque dudo que sea por su semejanza con estas.
> _



Afortunadamente, no.


----------



## fandemafalda

Gracias,Swift, por darme la bienvenida.
¿Botas a secas? ¿O sea, que no es necesario añadir _de agua/lluvia _etc,es el contexto palpable (para no decir mojable) que decide?
En cuanto a katiuska como lanzacohetes, creo que la palabra adecuada es катюша que se pronuncia  katiusha (más o menos) y que sigue siendo diminutivo de Katia que, a su vez, es diminutivo de Iecaterina.A ver si lo corrobora algún/una forero/a ruso/a.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## torrebruno

Curioso que por el sur el uso de _katiuskas _sea muy minoritario. Son conocidas más frecuentemente como _botas de agua_. Importante especificárselo al dependiente porque las señoras calzan casi siempre botas que no resisten tres gotas.
Un saludo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Katiuskas también en mi tierra cuando yo era niño. Tengo la sensación de que está algo en desuso por aquí.


----------



## torrebruno

Yo, de niño nunca. Eran _botas pa los charcos_. ¿Te querrás creer que, como quien dice el otro día, le pregunté a alguien que qué* eran las katiuskas cuando las nombró?
(*Revisarme esa doble que, _porfa_)


----------



## Jonno

Lo de que en el sur sea minoritario puede que tenga que ver con la posible etimología que apunta colchonero, ya que Sorozábal era de San Sebastián... y en esa época no existían los 40 Principales


----------



## Lurrezko

torrebruno said:


> (*Revisarme esa doble que, _porfa_)



*Es superfluo, pero admisible.


----------



## swift

Fan:

Como diminutivo de Katia, se usa sobre todo en el habla informal y a menudo en tono jocoso.

En cuanto a las botas, se las llama "botas" o "botas de hule" o "botas colibrí" o "las colibrí".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## torrebruno

¿Y _colibrí_, de dónde?


----------



## swift

Creo que era un nombre de marca. Es el nombre que les dan mis tías y mi madre, por ejemplo. Tradicionalmente eran rojas con suela marfil.


----------



## kunvla

fandemafalda said:


> Gracias,Swift, por darme la bienvenida.
> En cuanto a katiuska como lanzacohetes, creo que la palabra adecuada es катюша que se pronuncia  katiusha (más o menos) y que sigue siendo diminutivo de Katia que, a su vez, es diminutivo de *E*caterina (pero pronunciado /iecaterina/). A ver si lo corrobora algún/una forero/a ruso/a.
> Gracias a todos.


 Sí, tienes toda la razón.

Saludos,


----------



## Bloodsun

*Botas de lluvia (o de goma)*, por acá. Originalmente, se suponía que eran para la lluvia y eran de diseño y colores muy sencillos (amarillas o azules, básicamente). Hace un tiempito, y creo que todavía ahora, empezaron a venir floreadas, con dibujitos y aptas para todo uso, incluso sin lluvia. En estos lares no se dice "de hule". Y ni idea de lo es "colibrí".

Katiuska sólo me suena a diminutivo de nombre ruso.


Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

ninux said:


> De hecho yo también me acordaba que se le llaman así a los cohetes...
> Como dice swift ahora las botas para lluvia son de moda, es una moda mundial; aquí en Italia las niñas se las ponen incluso cuando no llueve.
> Pero gracias a ustedes ahora sé que si me hablan de Katiuska cuando llueve, puedo pensar en la lluvia más que en la guerra.


Dicen que pocas cosas podían ser tan aterradoras como el sonido de una batería de Katiuskas en el aire.
Siempre asocié la palabra con esos lanzacohetes móviles.  Después de este hilo me causará gracia pensar en botas para la lluvia.
A propósito, acá también son coloridas, pero de moda nada, se usan poco, de hecho rara vez veo a alguien con ese tipo de botas.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ninux

fandemafalda said:


> Gracias,Swift, por darme la bienvenida.
> ¿Botas a secas? ¿O sea, que no es necesario añadir _de agua/lluvia _etc,es el contexto palpable (para no decir mojable) que decide?
> En cuanto a katiuska como lanzacohetes, creo que la palabra adecuada es катюша que se pronuncia  katiusha (más o menos) y que sigue siendo diminutivo de Katia que, a su vez, es diminutivo de Iecaterina.A ver si lo corrobora algún/una forero/a ruso/a.
> Gracias a todos.



Yo pensaba que era lo mismo... ¡Cuántas cosas se aprenden!


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Canarias _katiuska _como bota suena ( o sonaba en mi época) ajeno. No sé si ahora ya suena más.
Lo normal es llamarlas _botas de agua_.


----------



## torrebruno

Curioso que en este foro tan lleno de _chislimiquis _no haya habido nadie que haya comentado eso de botas de agua en vez de botas para agua.
Y para mi admirado swift: una miradíta por la red referente a las las botas colibrí delata su gran implantación en buena parte de América latina. En uno de los sitios se habla de las "botas de hule Colibrí", lo que refuerza tu teoría sobre la marca comercial.
Un saludo.


----------



## Bloodsun

torrebruno said:


> Curioso que en este foro tan lleno de _chislimiquis [...]_


¿Querrás decir *tiquismiquis*?


----------



## Lurrezko

torrebruno said:


> Curioso que en este foro tan lleno de _chislimiquis _no haya habido nadie que haya comentado eso de botas de agua en vez de botas para agua.



*de**2**.*
(Del lat. _de_).
*25. *prep. *para.* _Gorro de dormir._ _Ropa de deporte.

_Saludos


----------



## torrebruno

¿Lo véis como hay tantos chimis.. tiquismiquis?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Pues debe estar en retroceso. Siempre han sido botas de agua para mí y katiuskas para mis padres.


----------



## Duometri

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Siempre han sido botas de agua para mí y katiuskas para mis padres.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Y sí, creo que el origen es la zarzuela de Sorozábal.


----------



## oa2169

_*Botas pantaneras*_ es el nombre más usado por estos lados y son generalmente de colior negro.

También las hay de colores diversos sobre todo para las niñas.

Saludos


----------



## daniel.uy

Bueno, se les llama *botas de goma* o *de lluvia* por acá. Está claro que el uso de katiuskas es sólo peninsular.


----------

